# Leather Goods to buy Italy or Spain



## RAMBO (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick question for all the Tuggers Who have been there. we are going to Spain in July And hopefully Italy next year. Please advise.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2010)

Spain will be less expensive than Italy, but with current exchange rates, shopping in Europe is no bargain. For bargains, go out of the Euro Zone, Morocco, Bulgaria, Ukraine. In Euros, Portugal, Greece, Turkey are lower priced.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Blues (Apr 20, 2010)

In southern Spain, along the Costa del Sol, the place to buy leather goods is the town of Mijas.  For some reason, many leather merchants have congregated there.  DW & I are careful shoppers - very resistant to impulse purchases.  But we both bought leather jackets in Mijas.  Still love them, too, two years later.  Very fine quality, very good price.

-Bob


----------



## radmoo (Apr 20, 2010)

Having traveled to Europe the past several years, I've found that there are NO bargains ANYWHERE!  Best bet, your nearest Marshall's LOL


----------



## sugarpuff (Apr 11, 2011)

*Leather in Mijas*



Blues said:


> In southern Spain, along the Costa del Sol, the place to buy leather goods is the town of Mijas.  For some reason, many leather merchants have congregated there.  DW & I are careful shoppers - very resistant to impulse purchases.  But we both bought leather jackets in Mijas.  Still love them, too, two years later.  Very fine quality, very good price.
> 
> -Bob



Hi Bob,

I have an American friend coming to visit me in a few weeks and she was asking if there was anywhere she could buy some leather boots in Spain..I found this thread on google and wondered if you saw any boots when you were in Mijas or was it mainly bags and jackets?

Thank you very much!


----------

